# Kernel Panic - no filesystem could mount root...

## tux900

This is the third time I've tried installing from stage3, following the online manual, and all three times i got the same problem. Everything went smooth during the installation, but when Gentoo boots I'm presented with:

```

no filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext3 ext2...

kernel panic - not syncing: UFS: unable to mount fs on unknown - block (1,0)

```

I should also mention that i formated ext2 and ext3 with gparted from the fedora livecd.  I also emerged genkernel, making it less likely that it's a hardware issue.

grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda8 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

fstab:

```

/dev/hda6   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/hda7   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/hda8   /            ext3    noatime              0 1

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0

proc        /proc        proc    nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

shm         /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

Any hints how to fix this would help.

----------

## xalan

There are following reasons:

1) Make sure that kernel has proper driver for reading images from HD. For eg. if you are using IDE, then enable appropriate options in .config

2) If the kernel is able to read, then ensure that you have proper filesystem drivers. For eg. you are using ext3 for your root partition, ensure that either ext3 is compiled into the kernel or atleast as a module.

3) You may be pointing to the wrong root device. I am not familiar with some of the grub options listed in your grub.conf file. Can you modify Gentoo's config as below and give a try:

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8 ramdisk=8192 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

```

----------

## klhsieh

Hello, I met similar problem and sovled.

I prepared a Gentoo system without SWAP, boot partition.

There is only one root partition.

And the partition is ext2.

Finally, I made ext2 driver built into the kernel then I can boot my Gentoo.

(Don't just make file system driver a module. You will not boot you system.)

----------

